# West Virginia governor vetoes no-permit hidden gun bill



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

West Virginia governor vetoes no-permit hidden gun bill | Fox News


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably at the behest of coal mining interests.


----------



## SmokeyHill (Feb 13, 2016)

The House and Senate have now voted to override the veto. Permit-less carry now becomes law in 90 days.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

IMO judging from the language of the bill was the right thing to do. I mean really allowing people to conceal carry without any training or permit of any kind?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

dereckbc said:


> IMO judging from the language of the bill was the right thing to do. I mean really allowing people to conceal carry without any training or permit of any kind?


Well, I don't know about that. In Indiana, getting a permit does not even require a class of any sort...not saying that it would not help some people, but a long time ago people carried defensive guns without permits and classes. Guess things were more free back then.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I don't know about that. In Indiana, getting a permit does not even require a class of any sort...not saying that it would not help some people, but a long time ago people carried defensive guns without permits and classes. Guess things were more free back then.


lol, people everywhere still carry without class training or a permit. They are called "criminals". The rest of us should be able to meet them head on if necessary.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> but a long time ago people carried defensive guns without permits and classes. Guess things were more free back then.


Yep back when stealing livestock carried a death penalty, and gun fights were legal and acceptable to settle disputes. Yep those were the good ole days alright.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I don't know about that. In Indiana, getting a permit does not even require a class of any sort...not saying that it would not help some people, but a long time ago people carried defensive guns without permits and classes. Guess things were more free back then.


Yeah, but I think back then we had a higher education and intelligence level in the population and better degree of common sense too.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Yeah, but I think back then we had a higher education and intelligence level in the population and better degree of common sense too.


Dunno about intelligence level, but the education level was lower. High school was unavailable for much of the rural population before WW2.


----------



## SmokeyHill (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, general education levels were much lower. However, the population level was much lower then and most people grew up around guns much like todays youth is growing up around electronic gadgets. I would _suspect_ that gun safety was taught at a very young age and became second nature. With the population what it is now, and most people buying guns for the first time, safety really does become a concern.

I'm not against the Constitutional Carry Law, but I don't think requiring some kind of training in basic safety is asking too much. My whole problem with the law, the way it was, was the excessive fees to obtain a permit. In my county there was a $75 county fee along with the $25 state fee. Add to that the cost of the training course, and it becomes an unfair burden to the citizens who wish to carry.

A better law would have eliminated the county fee, fixed the training course rates at a reasonable amount, and eliminate the time to renew a permit.

My wife is learning to handle her new Ruger. We have agreed that she will not carry until she is competent with it. What worries me is the uneducated soccer mom out there carrying a gun in her purse with a round chambered and the safety off...because she doesn't know any better.


----------

